
NASA: We didn’t change any zodiac signs, we just did the math - pmlnr
https://www.inverse.com/article/21211-nasa-didn-t-change-zodiac-signs-astrology-versus-astronomy
======
_druu
[https://play.spotify.com/album/4Gnhm7AGwlXf0UxC2yxJtz](https://play.spotify.com/album/4Gnhm7AGwlXf0UxC2yxJtz)

